# S10 or Ranger?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Overall would you buy a Ford Ranger or a Chevy S10? No Toyotas which would you buy for a ride around trick for the mountain and gas mileage?

And which gets better gas mileage?
Which is more reliable?
Which is a better hauler?
Which is best in the mountains?

Biasis aside because of what I think about Ford and Chevy. Which is the best overall choice?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have owned both. I liked the S-10 better. Just because..

I'm pretty sure I picked up more girls in it.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Owned both. Wouldn't buy either, but if your hung up on ford or chevy I'd buy the ford.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have only owned the Ranger and it was an '87 but I guess my vote isn't relevant. That said, I'm a 20-year mechanic. Full-sized I would go Chevy over Ford but I think Ford has nailed it with the Ranger.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> Full-sized I would go Chevy over Ford but I think Ford has nailed it with the Ranger.


Ranger is very possibly the best one they ever made. I had a '93 for 8 years taking it from 96k miles to 198k miles. In that time, here are the total repairs outside of oil changes, brakes. 1 front ball joint, battery and two clutch jobs. That is remarkable! 
In my '04 F150 with 139k miles having owned it for 4 years since 57k miles including towing a 5,200 lb trailer I have replaced the original spark plugs at 105k, battery and two brake jobs. We have a Caravan with nearly identical figures add to that an ignition switch and a water pump with 140k miles putting 118k on it ourselves. I don't know that I could own a GM for political reasons going forward, then again I never have.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sawsman brings up a valid point.

I am a Ford guy, but have picked up more girls in a Chevy. So I vote Chevy S10.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I love the seats in the 95 s10 I drove. But I had a Bronco II which is basically a Ranger(mechanically speaking) and I LOVED the fuel economy of the BII. I would love to take a GM 4.3L/700R4 and stuff it into a BII and keep the Ford axles (upgraded to explorer axles for strength). I would also drop in GM seats. GM has far better seats IMO.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> I love the seats in the 95 s10 I drove. But I had a Bronco II which is basically a Ranger(mechanically speaking) and I LOVED the fuel economy of the BII. I would love to take a GM 4.3L/700R4 and stuff it into a BII and keep the Ford axles (upgraded to explorer axles for strength). I would also drop in GM seats. GM has far better seats IMO.


Really? I would boldly say IMHO that the interior of Ford were no less than 10 years advanced over GM all through the 90's. GM did much better in the last ten years, but I wonder if you are not comparing much older Fords like a 1990/89 BII (last year made) to an S10 from 1995 or so.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've owned two of each. 

I watched as one of the S10's burned to the ground before my eyes on the side of the freeway. The engine caught fire as I was driving it home one night. I felt like that truck had been fairly well maintained, too, and only had 115,000 miles or so on it. 

I have to vote for the Ford Ranger on this one. I think it's a much more solid vehicle, just better made. Both Chevrolets got more MPG's, however.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are using a ranger or a s-10 to pick up chicks, I'm not sure those are the kind of chicks you want to be picking up!

If toyota is out, then I'd go with the ranger for all the reasons mentioned. Say what you want about fords, but they got it right with the Ranger, and continue to do so. I've not owned, but have driven both and like how the ranger drives better.

You sure you don't want a Toyota? Why did you rule that out?

To your questions:

_And which gets better gas mileage?_
About the same.

_Which is more reliable?_
Ranger.

_Which is a better hauler?_
Neither. You don't get an S-10 or Ranger to haul stuff. No advantage either way.

_Which is best in the mountains?_
No advantage either way in my view.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mrad said:


> Owned both. Wouldn't buy either, but if your hung up on ford or chevy I'd buy the ford.


Funny you mention that. I had a friend that owned an S-10 and a friend that owned a Ranger at the same time. Both had problem after problem and they both got so frustrated that they sold them.

The Ford's 4WD only worked part of the time, and it rattled like crazy.

The Chevy had all sorts of nickel and dime problems that drove my friend crazy but he finally threw a rod if memory serves me correct.

Moral of the story, buy a full sized truck, or if you are set on a smaller truck, buy a Tacoma.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Moral of the story, buy a full sized truck, or if you are set on a smaller truck, buy a Tacoma.


Bax is wise. 
+1


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, I had a Nissan Frontier..... it was okay but kinda gutless for a truck with an off-road package IMO


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the seats in the 95 s10 I drove. But I had a Bronco II which is basically a Ranger(mechanically speaking) and I LOVED the fuel economy of the BII. I would love to take a GM 4.3L/700R4 and stuff it into a BII and keep the Ford axles (upgraded to explorer axles for strength). I would also drop in GM seats. GM has far better seats IMO.
> ...


Yeah.. I should have clarified. I'd want the seats from a 95 up s10. I hated the low back seats in the bronco II...


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

The Tacoma and its not even close.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Taco? I am amazed that anyone buys those things; the price of a real truck with all of the advantages of a car, the mileage just as bad as a full size and they cost every bit as much also. I just financed a 2010 and it books out at $25k at three years old, that is pricey metal! I thought that was the point of the mid sized to get the mid sized price, better fuel economy, etc. The eco boost Ford gets much better fuel economy and I would put the reliability against any! My 2004 F150 has 140k miles and I have had so many repairs-I had to replace all 6 cells of my battery, the end! My previous Ranger at 195K miles was very similar, a couple of U-joints, battery and two slave cylinders. Anywho... Those who seems to toot the Toy horn seem to know the least about cars IMHO, just that their mom told them that they are so reliable. o-||


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We have 105,000 miles on a Tacoma and have done nothing more than change the oil. SO we just purchased another. Until you have driven and figured out the little things that Toyota does to make a superior vehicle you just won't know how much better they are. We also have a Tundra. Same thing. I am not going to bash the S-10 or Ranger because I have not owned one. I refuse to after having known so many people that loved them at first.

Full sized trucks, we have 3/4 Ton Silverados and Ford Super Duty's. The Chevrolets have been far better vehicles on repairs (which we track closely).

If I had to choose between the two in the smaller versions and had a gun to my head...........I would say.........pull the trigger


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My battery, as my only repair, lasted about 125K at a cost less than your taco using about the same amount of gas and tows a 5,200 lb trailer...Just saying. The little things...I do like the rear window going down in Tundras, if they still do that, but the rest...they simply stick to the really old technology until it is perfected way behind the times and the curve. My dad had an 06 Tundra and it was fine, but not comfy, not powerful, didn't really do anything particularly well...just overrated and overpriced IMHO. However, I do like seeing how they are doing more and more of the production here while the domestics do less and less.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Been pretty happy with my Tacoma so far. Havent towed anything with it yet, but off road it has done better than my Frontier


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Our "Tacos" have a tow rating of 6300 lbs. 236 hp vs 207 for the Ford Ranger (both V-6). Comparing specs on similar models is not even a fair comparison and the Toyota's retain their value better. They consistently win the best resale value awards for a reason.

Last time I read up on them, the Chevy Colorado did not have a redesign in the last 10 years.

The Ford Ranger and the Mazda BT-50 are the same truck with different badges. If I remember correctly both models are badge engineered by Mazda. Both have been basically unchanged since 2001. I could be wrong but I also believe that they ceased manufacturing of them in 2011 for sale in the US. You may have to go to South America now.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Had a ford ranger and had to get rid of it as it was draining my bank account with problem after problem. I was raised a chevy man and took a risk because a good deal fell into my lap.... boy did that ever bite me in the ass. But in my opinion you shouldnt get either, get a real truck. I assume you want a small truck because you are on a low budget, I have a solution. Keep an eye on ksl for an older chevy, if you can find a chevy with the 350 in it and under 120,000 miles then take it. That is one vehicle that I am convinced is completely bullet proof.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

as it sits i am totally a chevy guy all the way but a year and a half ago i bought a little 2002 ranger and i have never looked back i love that thing and i will never sell it ever my boy will end up driving it when he turns 16 and and thats ten years away it actually out runs my dads dakota in mileage and durability and the guy i work worth has the s-10 and he is always fixing it and cursing it and funny thing is i only bought it cause of the price i couldnt really pass it up im getting about 17-18 mpg if im stomping on it but if im driving good (like following my dad) i can get up to 22 mpg in it and a month ago i was driving it to lake powell and filled up in hanksville with 23.5 mpg on the way down 

i guess i may be biased on this one but i totally love my truck


----------

